
Thousands of Unsold New Cars Are Being Abandoned and Left to Die in Lots - tomekw
http://www.epicdash.com/thousands-of-unsold-new-cars-are-being-abandoned-and-left-to-die-in-lots-this-is-insane/
======
celias
Snopes rates this as False [https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/unsold-
cars/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/unsold-cars/)

~~~
tomekw
Oh, interesting. Have to go through it. Thanks!

------
NKosmatos
Capitalism... they could give some of these cars to workers in their factories
or donate them to police/hospitals/NGOs.

~~~
perl4ever
This is a claim you see in ads that are obviously some of the most bottom-
feeder clickbait types - just from that you could guess it's not true.

